

U.S. Pat. No. 8605152: Method for Filming a Yoga Class - abruzzi
http://www.loweringthebar.net/2014/11/us-pat-no-8605152-method-for-filming-a-yoga-class.html

======
abruzzi
Is this a new technique, specifically sending threatening letter before a
patent is granted, warning of owing in arrears?

